# Preseason: Heat @ Spurs (10/24/08 8:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, October 23rd, 2008 | 8:30 pm | TV: No TV*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The final preseason game. I doubt Wade will play much, if at all. Im sure the same goes for some others too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's go HEAT


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wade, Haslem and Marion shouldnt play more than a quarter.

Beasley and the other rookies will just entertain the Spurs second unit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony Parker and Duncan will play and for the Heat it looks like they'll give Wade the night off. Everyone else is playing. Who knows how long though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Starting lineups

Chalmers
DQ
Marion
Beasley
UD

Parker
Mason Jr
Finley
Duncan
Oberto


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17-10 Miami

Wow, UD has been awesome so far this preseason. He already has 10pts and 4rbs


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He aint called Udominator for no reason 

Good to have a nice start - Cook got the start, hopefully he does something with it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mixed start for Chalmers - has 2 assists and 2 steals, but 2 turnovers.

Udoka is burning us...how is this possible?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Livingston in, immediately finds Beasley for the J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-23 Miami after 1

3 straight games now where Beasley has picked up 2 fouls in the 1st quarter. He's got to watch out for that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley has 2 fouls...foul trouble could be a constant this year unfortunately. He does have 6 and 2 though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Mixed start for Chalmers - has 2 assists and 2 steals, but 2 turnovers.
> 
> Udoka is burning us...how is this possible?


Udoka is also a Udominator :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Livingston hits a J.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: i guess so!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell hits a J. Good to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Livingston with another J.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Livingston and Wright could be valuable reserves.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Banks for 2. Livingston fouls Vaughn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Livingston and Wright could be valuable reserves.


Yup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Livingston with the steal, Banks good so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seems like Spo likes the 2 PG lineup. Banks and Livingston have been in for a while now. Although this is where Shaun's size helps out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Livingston looking good. Thats great to see on a 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

keep the play by play coming in guys 

I don't have cable... bball in canada sucks


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

where are you hearing this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> keep the play by play coming in guys
> 
> I don't have cable... bball in canada sucks


This games isnt on TV anywhere. I'm listening on the radio.

You might be able to listen online somewhere.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im watching the play by play on ESPN. But ill keep updating - its cool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again. 12pts on 5/5 shooting and 5rbs now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley with a layup and a J. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-45 Miami at the half

Nice half for UD, Beasley, and Livingston.

Miami shot 55% to the Spurs 49% and outrebounded them 20-16.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Box Score:

Haslem: 12 points, 5 rebounds, 2 steals on 5-5 shooting from the field.
Beasley: 10 points, 3 rebounds, 5-9 shooting from the field.
Cook: 9 points, 3 rebounds, 3-8 from the field, 2-4 from downtown
Livingston: 6 points, 3-5 shooting
Chalmers: 4 assists, 2 steals, 2 turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD's 1st 3 games at center and he's had to guard Dwight Howard, Tyson Chandler and now Tim Duncan. Nice little welcoming to the position for him 

Same for Chalmers in his 1st 2 starts. Chris Paul last night and Tony Parker tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Baptism of fire, so they say.

Interesting to note that Quinn has not played so far in this game, and played 7 minutes against NOH. I dont think thats a coincidence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yeah, according to Spo, he knows exactly what Quinny gives them and wanted to see how the other 3 do because its hard to play 4 PG.

He was supposed to start tonight. He was a very late scratch though. So late that the PA announcer read out his name in the starting lineup prior to to tip-off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with a jumper to start the half.

And Beasley with a drive and dish to Marion for the layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with another J. 14pts on 6/6 now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3. His 3rd 3 of the day. Good to see he's got his range today.

Beasley just picked up a 3rd foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cook for 3333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with a layup around Duncan.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley with a layup. 14 for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is on fire. He hits the J.

Like I said in another game thread, he seems to score in bunches.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers to Beasley. 16 for Mike, Super Mario has 7 dimes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Chalmers to Beasley. 16 for Mike, Super Mario has 7 dimes.


Wow, just noticed those 7 assists. Awesome.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Duncan scores and Heat take a timeout. 

Miami 62 - SA 53.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers is really getting the ball moving. Between Mario and Shaun at point guard I think we might be alright - they arent world beaters, but theres a ton of potential there.

Your right with Beasley W2M - once he gets hot he keeps puttin it up. He scores a few, misses and cools off, scores a few...etc

Marion looks very pedestrian - 7 and 5 boards with 2 assists for the 18 million dollar man...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Chalmers to Beasley. 16 for Mike, Super Mario has 7 dimes.


nice! that's what i like to hear. Good to hear our PGs improvin, and not playin the horrendous ball they were playin early in the preseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with another assist to Marion. He's got 4 assists now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley to Marion. 4 dimes for MB.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with his 4th 3 of the game. If only he was consistent.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dq 3333333333333333


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Beasley with 4 assist :yay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40pts 16rbs 7asts altogether for Marion, Beasley and UD.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Parker causing Mario some problems.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Livingston in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Parker with 10 in the qtr for the Spurs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Parker is on fire...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 12 in the quarter for Parker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I cant remember the last time someone other than Parker scored for the Spurs.

10 Spurs points in a row for Parker.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

18 assists to only 8 turnovers so far. Good to get that more even.

Rebounding is good - we are shooting 56% from the field, Spurs are at 53% though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wright n Banks in. Beasley and Cook out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell to the line - makes the second.

Anthony in for Haslem.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting lineup

Livingston
Banks
Wright
Marion
Anthony


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Livingston finds Marion for 2. Marion has 12 and 6 now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

72-68 Miami at the end of 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Box Score Update (3rd Quarter):

Beasley: 16 points, 7 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 block, 3 turnovers, 8-13fg
Haslem: 14 points, 6 rebounds, 2 steals
Marion: 12 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists
Cook: 15 points, 3 rebounds


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Livingston layup, 8 points for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mason Jr for 3, 1 pt Heat lead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

9-2 Spurs run to start the quarter, Heat down 3 and a timeout


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-74 Spurs

Joel Anthony has horrible hands. The Heat play by play guy is saying that he's getting fouled and not getting any calls but he seems to lose a lot of balls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah it does seem like he turns it over a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the and1. Misses the FT but Miami gets the rebound.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

beasley and 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the reverse layup. Heat take back the lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Udoka gets the lead right back with a 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cook for 2. 17 for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Starting 5 back in for Miami.


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

Beasley needs to play inside more to get people into foul trouble. 18 points and these are his first free throws? Come on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers for 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with another 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Back to back threes for Chalmers!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD from Chalmers! 16 for UD and 9 dimes for Mario.

I think we just found a starting PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

paragraph 2.0 said:


> Beasley needs to play inside more to get people into foul trouble. 18 points and these are his first free throws? Come on


Yeah, but this has still been his best game so far this preseason. He isnt getting much inside against the likes of Duncan, Thomas and Oberto. They cant guard him on the perimeter and he's done just fine out there and has still gotten 9 boards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wright in for Beasley?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with the layup. Great game for him tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario lays it in, 8 for him. 2 point lead for Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Wright in for Beasley?


Yes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Freaking Matt Bonner is keeping the Spurs in this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Matt Bonner and Ime Udoka...should I feel good if we lose this game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion hits both FT. Heat up 2 with 1:41 to go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley in for Wright...what was the point of that?

Marion hits 2 freebies, Heat by 2/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs turn it over. Heat ball.

Beasley back in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers to haslem! Heat by 4.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mason Jr hits a three, 1pt ball game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers to UD for the layup. Heat up 4.

Mario with assist #10.

Mason hits a 3. Heat up 1. Timeout with 24 seconds left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley to the line for 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley goes 1-2. Heat up 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mason ties the game with 10.5 seconds left.

How awful would this be if they go to overtime again! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers wins it with the 3!!!

Wow, flashback to the national championship game :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrio!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Mario for the win first double double for him :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with 11pts 10asts 4stls. All 11 points came in the 4th quarter. Great game for him.


Marion, Haslem and Beasley combine for 51pts, 23rbs, 8asts.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ALRIGHTTTT MARIO!!! this should give him a lil confidence boost goin into the season..which as we all know is a big thing when it comes to rooks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat wins 96 to 93.

Box Score:

Beasley had 19 points, 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 block and 3 turnovers on 9-17fg, 1-3ft and 0-2 threes in 33 minutes

Haslem had 18 points, 7 rebounds, 2 steals and 2 turnovers on 8-10fg and 2-2ft in 40 minutes

Chalmers had 11 points, 1 rebound, 4 steals and 10 assists with 4 turnovers on 4-5fg including 3-3 threes and a game winner in 31 minutes

Cook had 17 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists and 1 steal on 6-12fg and 4-6 threes, 1-2ft in 36 minutes

Marion had 14 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists on 5-12 shooting and 4-4ft in 39 minutes

Livingston had 8 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists and 1 steal on 4-8fg in 17 minutes

Banks had 4 points, 2 rebounds in 12 minutes

Wright had 3 points, 1 rebound in 17 minutes

Anthony had 2 points, 3 rebounds and 3 turnovers in 14 minutes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This was a much needed game for DQ. If only he was more consistent, he'd be a regular in the rotation with his shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat 93, Spurs 90*


> * Dwyane Wade didn't play. And while that shouldn't be a concern, based on the fact that Wade had asked for time off during this back-to-back set, coach Erik Spoelstra did say somewhat curiously before the game. "He feels fine. He just felt a little bit weak in the knee."
> 
> * Wade, of course, is coming off last season's procedure on what had been a troublesome left knee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Itll be interesting to see how the lineup shakes out. Quinn and Blount likely will get SOME time - but its hard to see where Quinn especially fits in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just some other tidbits from the game id like to add:

Some people were complaining about Beasley's preferance for the jump shot. At the moment, thats where his money is. Hes a terrific mid range jump shooter who can also create inside. Hes not big or strong enough to bang inside on a regular basis. Hes also a rookie, and we know rookies dont get calls. I was pleasantly suprised by his passing - it seems like hes getting familiar with the system and comfortable playing alongside Shawn and Udonis. I think its safe to say he's a starter now.

I wanna give Mario a pat on the back. His last 3 games have been great and very encouraging to see him bounce back. Early reports from training camp made him seem like he was on the outer, and he was early on. But hes workin hard - 10 assists is a great effort, especially without Wade to get the ball to. Mario could possibly have solidified his spot as a starter with his performance today.

Time to give some props to Daequan. I think DQ gets a bit harsher rap on these boards than he probably deserves. I still remember that dunk he did against the Celtics last season, I like DQ's game and I hope he gets some time when we go to a three-guard lineup. I hope DQ is ahead of Banks (who is just not good enough at either guard spot to get major time) in the depth chart. Hes a streaky shooter, but hes a good one. 

Haslem has been fantastic since coming back from injury. He seems to feel comfortable battling the bigger bodies...its like Brian Grant reincarnated down there, which makes me happy. He had his midrange game going today, hopefully its stick around this year.

I still feel that Livingston and Wright will be big for us off the bench. Both are young, versatile players who came out of high school - lots of untapped potential, and i know its a word we use with both these guys a lot...but I think they will have a big say on whether we make playoffs or not.

This team feels just like Wade's rookie year. I really feel like we are building towards something and its a very exciting time to be a fan of this team.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I think it'll look like this:

PG - Chalmers, Livingston, Quin
SG - Wade, Cook, Banks
SF - Marion, Wright, Diawara
PF - Beasley, (Haslem), (Marion)
C - Haslem, Anthony, Blount


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I can't wait to see what this team looks like on television in regular season games. Less than one week!


----------



## honk4tad (Feb 18, 2004)

As a completely drunk, biased fan of the University of Kansas, you got the ****ing steal of the draft. ****, I love that kid. Anyway, keep it real, Miami.

Oh, and, seriously, Michael Beasley for prez. Seriously.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

honk4tad said:


> As a completely drunk, biased fan of the University of Kansas, you got the f*cking steal of the draft. F*ck, I love that kid. Anyway, keep it real, Miami.
> 
> Oh, and, seriously, Michael Beasley for prez. Seriously.


A jayhawk fan praising Beasley? Yeah right


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I can't wait to see what this team looks like on television in regular season games. Less than one week!


Yup, only 5 days away. I cant wait to see what type of numbers Wade and Beasley put up when playing the majority of the minutes.


----------



## honk4tad (Feb 18, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> A jayhawk fan praising Beasley? Yeah right


Haha. No ill will toward the Beas AT ALL. He got K-State fans all hot and bothered for good basketball, showed them AMAZING basketball, then ditched them like an easy-to-ditch habit after a year. They'll be saying "I remember when ..." starting next season, and I expect it to continue on for another 20 years, which'll be the next time they make the tournament(if they're lucky). So, with that said, God bless Beasley and all his talents, and best of luck to all you Heat fans with your newly acquired Kansas Konnection. Mario's first game winner is in the books ... many more to follow...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I really like the way this line up is shaping up. Aside from JJ not being in there sharing back-up 3/4 duties with Wright, this is what I hoped would work out the most. If Chalmers and Cook can get consistent, and Joel settles down in the post, when Livingston is fully back I think we can push the Quinns, Banks, and Blounts out of the rotation for guys who can all really contribute something on a fairly high level. Playoffs are still a tough task, but its not all darkness right now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> Chalmers with 11pts 10asts 4stls.


Sounds like a great game for Chalmers, especially with the buzzer-beater. Good to hear, hope he can keep it up. Nothing against him but I really rather not see Quinn start opening night..



> * Shawn Marion played very well off passes from Beasley. The two truly bonded in this one.


Awesome. Marion hasn't been doing much lately, hopefully he's just been coasting a bit and gets right back into it opening night.

And good to hear UD's playing great, I don't mind him at center, just not when its stupid (eg. Dwight).


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

In other news, it seems Shaq has jumped back on the Kobe-wagon.. And D Wade has fallen a few notches..



> “Kobe is (the best player in the world),” Shaq said, after addressing students during Tuffree Middle School’s anti-drug program. “He is easily, by far. He’s always been the guy who wanted that spot, he earned that spot by almost winning the championship.
> 
> *“Hes like a 10 and everybody else is like a 6 or 7 and that includes LeBron (James), DWade (Dwyane Wade), everybody. Kobe is the best in the world.”*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ever since the freestyle came out, he's been extremely nice about Kobe, almost over the top with it. So this is just another case of that.


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice to see Livingston play but i still hope Spo doesnt play him too much this year. 

Make him rehab some more to get his explosiveness back. I'm willing to sacrifice this year by sitting him most games knowing it will payoff huge dividends next year. Imagine a year from now in the same shape he was before he got hurt running the point with Beasly and Wade and whoever we sign with the cap room in 2010 to dish the ball to.

*shivers*


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If Livingston can get back to his old ways, the only thing stopping the Heat from doing major damage in the Eastern Conference is a big man


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Ever since the freestyle came out, he's been extremely nice about Kobe, almost over the top with it. So this is just another case of that.


Shaq talks out of his rear so much I take everything he says with a grain of salt automatically now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just saw this sweet pic from this game


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

It looks like Beasleys huge hands and 7'1 wingspan are for real.

Same size as Duncans!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Id imagine TDs arms are longer, but Im sure Beasley's hands are about the same size.


----------

